# rat lost weight very quickly, lethargic, barely eating



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

my rat daisy (apx. 18 months, not totally sure though) came out for playtime today and i realized she is very very thin. I have been busy with a new job the last two days so the girls hadn't gotten any playtime. I felt horrible about it and was going to give them tons of out-of-cage time today and i noticed daisy is all of a sudden very thin. she seemed ok (maybe a LITTLE thin) the other day but she feels bony now. she is so lethargic and just wants to sit on my lap (which she never does) and is barely eating. the other rats are fine - energetic, healthy weight, etc. but daisy is clearly sickly. I am afraid she won't last the night and I have no idea what the heck happened so quickly. i inspected her body and didn't find any lumps. her breathing is shallow but I don't hear any of the telltale URI clicking or wheezing sounds. the bit of time I've spent with her the last two days she seemed relatively normal and sweet. I will have to wait till monday to take her to a vet but does anyone have any ideas what this might be and what I can do to help her in the meantime? i just gave her a bit of dark chocolate in case this is a silent URI (does that happen???) and she perked up a bit. please help. so worried for my girl.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

get some pedialyte in her and make some porridge for her. If you can go get some nutrical and mix it in with the porridge. Keep her warm, a blanket right out of the dryer works good or a heating pad on low. Make sure she's not overly warm though. Some ensure should help a bit too. You're probably going to have to syringe feed her if she wont eat on her own. Just keep fluids in her. I hope this helps, and I hope someone else will step in and give more advice


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

thank you so much. i will get that her some pedialyte today. i have to leave for a few hours for my dad's birthday but i'm going to be back as quickly as possible. do you have any ideas as to what this could be?

it's strange, her belly seems relatively normal-sized when she's laying on her back but her spine and haunches are protruding. i gave her tummy a good feel and i couldn't find anything that didn't feel like a normal stomach. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Honestly I've never had this happen to a rat. If you can I would take her with you just to monitor her, that's what I would do in this situation. I really wish I knew more D:!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Keep us updated as to how things evolve.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

she is eating ensure like a champ but she isn't too fond of the pedialyte and it's been a bit of a struggle to get her to take it through a syringe. i might go back to rite aid tonight and get the unflavored kind. she has perked up a little bit, started walking around and slowly trying to jump off the couch so i put her back in the cage for a couple hours and she cuddled with her cagemates while i napped. i got her bruxing and boggling for a bit so she seems like she's in good spirits. i am feeling a little more optimistic but i'm still worried about her making it through the weekend to get to a vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

oh one thing i did notice is that her poop looked a bit greenish? i don't know if that's from the ensure or if it's indicative of something else. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I would get the unflavored kind, sorry I didn't mention that! What has she eaten recently?


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

she hasn't shown any interest in food really. i feed my girls a homemade mix supplemented with fresh organic produce, although i just ordered a 40 lb bag of lab blocks after i noticed daisy looking ill in case they aren't getting balanced diets (but again, they are all healthy, happy, and active... maybe even TOO active, haha). daisy has really only nibbled on some kale, trail mix (basically just a couple cashews and a small piece of dark chocolate), and the ensure. this morning she was not very excited about taking ensure - not sure if that's because of her lack of appetite, or if she just wasn't thrilled about syringe feeding first thing in the morning. my boyfriend is going to the store to get some unflavored pedialyte. she is dehydrated so in the meantime i'm going to try just putting some water in the syringe. i'm also going to try feeding her some oatmeal as soon as it cools down. 

any tips on how much ensure i should be trying to give her? or other nutrient-dense foods she might take? i've basically just been giving her as much as she'll eat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

she just peed on my blanket (ah, the joy of pet rats) and it was tinged with brown. her urine was normal yesterday but i'm wondering if it's a UTI now? or maybe her urine is just brown from dehydration? either way it looks like a vet appointment is going to be made for monday. is there anything i can do in the meantime? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes that sounds like a UTI, get her to the vet ASAP. Give her a little cranberry juice but not the cocktail. It should help with the discomfort


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

hey, i just wanted to let you know daisy passed away on sunday night. she seemed more active than she had been all weekend so i left her in the cage for an hour to be with the other rats. when i went to check on her, she was cold, limp, and barely breathing. i pet her and told her i loved her while my boyfriend tried to find an emergency vet that would see her, and she had a series of seizures and died in my hands. thanks so much for your help. i wish she had been able to hold on another day so i could have gotten her to a vet. RIP little one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I am so so sorry. It's never easy losing one and I can't imagine having one pass the way she did. If I could hug you I would; again I'm so very sorry.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------



## delaineew (Jun 28, 2014)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------

